# Is this seminar any good? (Last Looks)



## mreichert (May 13, 2008)

Makeup Classes Chicago - Last Looks Makeup Academy

I'm hoping to go to the eyes only one, but want to know if any of you pros have been 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I don't want to shell out $300 if it is going to be basic techniques- I'm looking for more advanced ones....

TIA!!!


----------



## mreichert (May 15, 2008)

Anyone been to a Last Looks seminar?? I want to make sure it is worth my moola before I sign up... 

TIA!


----------



## Ciara (May 16, 2008)

i'd like to know too...
i always get their emails ... i was also interested in taking the eyes only workshop


----------



## mreichert (May 26, 2008)

Anyone at all?? I don't want to spend $300 unless you all say it's good


----------

